# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > 3rd Ed List of creatures with the pseudonatural creature template (non-epic)

## redking

I am looking for a list of officially published creatures with the non-epic pseudonatural creature template applied. Dragon and Dungeon Magazine is fine.

Some answer might be "any creature can have the template", but what I am looking for is evidence that any particular base creature with the template exists in the multiverse for purposes of planar binding, rather than begging the question about it.

----------


## Saintheart

Um ... how about the Pseudonatural Hippogriff which is the sample creature for the template in Lords of Madness?  :Small Smile:

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

Since a Zceryll binder can summon them it means any creature on the Summon Monster list exists as pseudonatural.

----------


## redking

> Since a Zceryll binder can summon them it means any creature on the Summon Monster list exists as pseudonatural.





> *Summon Alien:* You can summon any creature from the summon monster list that a sorcerer of your level could summon. Any creature you summon with this ability gains the pseudonatural template. Thus, at 10th level you could summon any creature from the summon monster I-V list. When you reach 14th level, you can summon any creature from the summon monster I-VII list. You can only summon creatures that can be affected by the pseudonatural template. Once you have used this ability, you cannot do so again for 5 rounds.


Unfortunately, this is the Conjuration (Summoning) school, and there is a good chance that these creatures are just being created whole cloth on a temporary basis, rather than being an actual creature that you call with planar binding.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Unfortunately, this is the Conjuration (Summoning) school, and there is a good chance that these creatures are just being created whole cloth on a temporary basis, rather than being an actual creature that you call with planar binding.


"A summoning spell instantly brings a creature or object to a place you designate. When the spell ends or is dispelled, a summoned creature is instantly sent back to where it came from [...] A summoned creature also goes away if it is killed[...]. It is not really dead. It takes 24 hours for the creature to reform, during which time it cant be summoned again. "

Summoned creatures are definitely real creatures, whose essence you summon from another plane.

----------


## ShurikVch

What I managed to find...

"And Madness Followed" adventure (_Dungeon_ #134):
Transformed Villager - Pseudonatural Human Commoner 1
Wallace Kohl - Male Pseudonatural Human Warrior 5
Mob of Madness - Mob of 48 Medium Pseudonatural Human Commoners
Carcosan Bat - Pseudonatural Dire Bat

The Last Breaths of Ashenport:
Althanis, Cult of Dagon Leader - Male Pseudonatural Human Cleric 7
Fish-Men of Dagon - Male or Female Pseudonatural Modified Kuo-Toa Rogue 1
Tendrils of Dagon - Pseudonatural Modified Advanced Squid
Tooth of Dagon - Male Pseudonatural Modified Kuo-Toa Warlock 3

Blighted Bloodfire (_Monster Manual IV_) - Entropic Pseudonatural Bloodfire Ooze

Pseudonatural Toad Familiars:
Crindlap ("Quadripartite" adventure, _Dungeon_ #99)
Snek (_Complete Arcane_)

If 3rd-party sources are OK, then _Ravenloft Gazetteer: Volume II_ has the Green Maiden - Advanced Pseudonatural Nymph

According to sidebar in _Fiend Folio_, Kaorti with Alienist PrC got Pseudonatural Creature template from the Alien Transcendence (instead Outsider type - which they already have anyway)

----------


## Particle_Man

"Wallace Kohl, I summon thee!"

"Again?  (Swears in tentacle noises)"

----------


## ShurikVch

In the _Exemplars of Evil_, among the crew of "Much Kill" caravel there are Pseudonatural Goblins, Pseudonatural Hobgoblins, and Crunglutch the Second Mate (Male Pseudonatural Bugbear)

Also, how about the Half-Farspawn template?

----------

